# Fluval Edge Cherry Shrimp tank



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I had abandoned my ideas to use a Fluval Edge as a planted tank for White Clouds Mountain Minnows, bought a 10 gallon, and decided to use that instead.

I had intended to sell the fluval, but i thought, i have it why not keep it and make some use out of it. red cherry shrimp sounded rather tempting.

could anyone give me tips on how to setup a low tech, low cost tank for these little guys?


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Funny you mentioned the Fluval Edge. I just took the top off of mine and it looks like an ADA tank lol. Now it isn't so hard to scape. I think it looks so much better. 5 Razors and 15 minutes. 

As far as low cost. One bag of Fluval Shrimp Stratum should be good. Some driftwood or stone and lots of moss. Mid 70s is good for them. I am going to be using 2 Hampton Bay desk lamps for them till I get around to making a 3-5 LED fixture. The Hamptons are sold at Home Depot for like 20 each I think.


----------



## Optix (May 31, 2011)

moss wall carpet + j. fern or anubius + rocks = 0 maintenance tank


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

FDNY911 said:


> Funny you mentioned the Fluval Edge. I just took the top off of mine and it looks like an ADA tank lol. Now it isn't so hard to scape. I think it looks so much better. 5 Razors and 15 minutes.


Post a pic! Post a pic! Pleeeeeez


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

This is it now, so far. 










If you're really bored with the Edge, its really easy to take the top off. Plus the tank was built to be rimless, the edges are all beveled and extremely smooth. Glue comes right off with a razor. No chemicals either!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Dude! That is BOSS!!!


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

No, whats boss is that you can find fluval edges for super cheap! 60 bucks sometimes, no shipping needed, boom, cheap rimless with quality.

Sorry for the thread jack OP.


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

I just set up an Edge that I'm going to use for shrimp- if you get the Fluval Shrimp Stratum get the bigger bag, you end up needing all of it if you want enough substrate to do something cool.


----------



## Piphobbit (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, the fluval looks amazing topless! Very tempting to do with my own...! Would it be possible to glue the top back on in the future, you think?

As for Blackheart's original question, I'm facing the same sort of problem myself. Originally I had some java moss on driftwood with hornwort and some ludwigia, but now it's a totally overgrown monster! Any good short plants that won't grow crazy? I have decently high light.


----------



## Zac (Dec 16, 2010)

Awesome stuff Hector. May do that with mine now, lol.


----------

